# Which Kibble For Puppy Should I Choose?



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I was changing 11 week old Malice over to Solid Gold Wolf Cub but I think I want something of higher quality. 

Which one would you choose if you had to?

*Artemis Fresh Mix Med/Large Breed puppy *
Ingredients
Chicken, Chicken Meal, Turkey, Fish Meal, Brown Rice, Barley, Rice, Oatmeal, Tomato Pomace, Millet, Potatoes, Egg Product, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Duck, Salmon, Flaxseed, Flavor Enhancer, Salmon Oil (A Source of DHA), Choline Chloride, Dried Chicory Root, Probiotics, Kelp, Carrots, Apples, Tomatoes, Blueberries, Spinach, Cranberries, Rosemary Extract, Parsley Flake, Pea Powder, Green Tea Extract, Barley Grass Extract, L-Carnitine, Enterococcus Faecieum, Lactobacillus Casei, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Saccharomyces Cerevesiae Fermentation Solubles, Dried Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Extract, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (vitamin B6), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin, Vitamin D Supplement , Folic acid. 










Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein, min.27.0%
Crude Fat, min. 13.0%
Crude Fiber, max.3.0%
Moisture, max. 10%
Vitamin E, min.300 IU/kg 
MBiotin, min.0.33 mg/kg 
Omega-6 Fatty Acids, min.*2.5%Omega-3 Fatty Acids, min.*0.4%DHA (Docosohexaenoic Acid) min.* 0.05%

*Merrick Puppy Plate*
Ingredients
Chicken,Turkey Meal,Chicken Meal,Ground Rice,Oat Meal, Pearled Barley,Chicken Fat(Preserved with mixed tocopherols),Ground Whole Barley, Duck,Natural Flavor, Rice Bran,Yeast culture, Dried Egg Product, Hydrolyzed Yeast, Salmon Oil (a natural source of DHA - Docosahexaenoic Acid)*, Calcium Carbonate, Dried Potato, Dried Carrot,Salt, Potassium Chloride, Dried Apple, Dried Peas, Dicalcium Phosphate, Alfalfa Nutrient Concentrate, Choline Chloride,Dried Blueberry , Dried Cranberry,Yucca Schidigera Extract, Inulin (from Chicory Root),Egg Shell Meal,Ground Fennel ,Dried Parsley ,Dried Marigold, Rosemary Extract, Zinc Amino Acid Complex,Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus plantarum, Lactobacillus casei,Iron Amino Acid Complex, Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Amino Acid Complex,Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Copper Amino Acid Complex, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3,Niacin, Lecithin, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Cobalt Proteinate, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Sodium Selenite, Colbalt Carbonate

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein (Not Less Than) 28.0%
Crude Fat (Not Less Than) 16.0%
Crude Fiber (Not More Than) 4.0%
Moisture (Not More Than) 10.0%
Docosahexaenoic Acid-DHA* (Not Less Than) 400mg/Kg
Vitamin E (Not More Than) 50mg/Kg

*Wellness Super 5 Mix Large Breed Puppy*
Ingredients
Deboned Chicken, Whitefish, Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Ground Peas, Ground Barley, Ground Brown Rice, Salmon Meal (a source of DHA - Docosahexaenoic Acid), Tomato Pomace, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), Tomatoes, Natural Chicken Flavor, Ground Flaxseed, Salmon Oil (a source of DHA - Docosahexaenoic Acid), Carrots, Spinach, Sweet Potatoes, Apples, Blueberries, Salt, Minerals [Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite], Vitamins [Beta-Carotene, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement], Choline Chloride, Taurine, Mixed Tocopherols (a natural preservative), Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation products.


Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein Not Less Than 26.0%
Crude Fat Not Less Than 12.0%
Crude Fat Not More Than 13.50%
Crude Fiber Not More Than 5.0%
Moisture Not More Than 11.0%
Calcium Not Less Than 1.0%
Calcium Not More Than 1.40%
Phosphorus Not Less Than 0.90%
Phosphorus Not More Than 1.20%
Vitamin E Not Less Than 150 IU/kg
Omega 6 Fatty Acids*Not Less Than 2.50%
Omega 3 Fatty Acids*Not Less Than 0.50%
Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA)*Not Less Than 0.13%
Beta Carotene*Not Less Than 5 mg/kg 
Lycopene*Not Less Than o.25 mg/kg 
Taurine*Not Less Than 0.09%
Total Micro-organisms Not Less Than20,000,000 CFU/lb


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I would go with the one she eats. I fed mine Wellness Super Five, didn't try the others.
Mine was a picky eater and couldn't handle Orijen LBP 
Good luck, it's always a tough choice.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You've only got a max calcium number for Wellness?


----------



## Bowdoin1998 (Jan 21, 2011)

My Rocky is almost 18 weeks now and he has been great on Taste of the Wild. I also throw a dehydrated chicken puck in with it to increase the flavor. Put the puck and food in water for 10 minutes and he is good to go. His coat looks great and his energy level is perfect. I also tried orijen LBP and my pups stomach didn't agree with that either. I will probably try it again when he gets a bit older.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

My experience with 2 of the 3 foods:
Wellness 5: Tried 2 fosters and Medo on it. NONE of them did well--constant soft poops. Have heard this a lot with GSD people and Wellness...for some reason a lot of GSD's dont' do well on it. But who knows--its a good food, so Malice could do great.

Merrick: Went from Wellness to this. He did good on it for awhile, but gradually poops got softer until it was too regular for my taste and switched.



Bowdoin1998 said:


> My Rocky is almost 18 weeks now and he has been great on Taste of the Wild. I also throw a dehydrated chicken puck in with it to increase the flavor. Put the puck and food in water for 10 minutes and he is good to go. His coat looks great and his energy level is perfect. I also tried orijen LBP and my pups stomach didn't agree with that either. I will probably try it again when he gets a bit older.


Yes, and you shouldn't be feeding your 18 week old TOTW. The Ca and P levels are too high for growing puppies


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

My puppy did very well on Origen Puppy for large breeds. He had no problems with allergies, his coat was always beautiful, and he didn't get soft stools. The only problem is that it can get expensive.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Justine

What brand of kibble do you suggest I feed her?

Blue Buffalo is sometimes too rich for puppies so I dont want to feed that either.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm very pleased with how Kastle is doing on Fromm Puppy


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Try this: Best Puppy Foods


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Emoore said:


> You've only got a max calcium number for Wellness?


Most important number to compare, really. Info here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/163201-feeding-puppies.html


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't think you can go wrong with any of the 3. it all depends on the dog! They are all good foods. Maybe don't start with wellness because that seems to have the reputation the most (from what I've heard on the street  ) problems with gsd tummies.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I really like super 5 mix for puppy.


----------



## Veeshan (Jan 5, 2011)

I had my boy on Wellness 5 LBP and he loved it. It has extremely good ingredients in it so from the list you of choices you have it is the best. The calorie count is 377 per cup. I feed my pup 2 times a day 1 1/2 cups per feeding. 3-4 days a week I also include small amounts of boiled chicken in the food just for a little treat. I am very active with my pup every day so he burns off alot of these calories fast. 

He is 6 months old now and is a little on the skinny side(which is ok) but my vet wanted him to add about 4-6 pounds. The issue I have recently come across with the Wellness is as soon as I increased the food by even the smallest amounts he would get very soft stools(like pudding) While this is very common when over feeding, in my reading I have found this to occur more when on the Wellness LBP food. I have since switched him over to Origen LBP for the higher calorie count per cup(450 cal per cup) and he is doing MUCH better.

My advise, try the Wellness but just be aware if you are very active with him and have him more running around alot that you may come across some minor issues with his weight and may have to switch to something a little heartier.


----------

